# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Γονιμοτητα και seroxat

## Asteraki83

Παιρνω το seroxat περιπου 1,5 βδομαδα και εχω δει φοβερα αποτελεσματα.Θαυματουργο χαπι για μενα.Αν μπορει καποιος να μου απαντησει υπευθυνα..Μπορω να μεινω εγκυος μ αυτο το χαπι?Διαβασα στις οδηγιες πως επηρεαζει τη γονιμοτητα και εχω τρομοκρατηθει!

----------


## elis

Δεν μπορεισ μαλλον αλλη λυση ψαχνουμε βρηκαμε μια συνταγη ζεολιθο bcaa και mag2 αυτα

----------


## elis

Ρωτα γιατρο εσεισ τι νομιζεισ οτι κανουμε εδω ψαχνουμε τη λυση

----------


## elis

Ψαξε ινοσιτολη για γυναικεσ κανει

----------


## tselpemts

> Παιρνω το seroxat περιπου 1,5 βδομαδα και εχω δει φοβερα αποτελεσματα.Θαυματουργο χαπι για μενα.Αν μπορει καποιος να μου απαντησει υπευθυνα..Μπορω να μεινω εγκυος μ αυτο το χαπι?Διαβασα στις οδηγιες πως επηρεαζει τη γονιμοτητα και εχω τρομοκρατηθει!


Θεραπεία θα κανεις και τέλος δεν θα το παίρνεις και μια ζωή...Εκτός κι αν έχεις θέμα σοβαρό και κανεις θεραπείες εφ όρου ζωής.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

